# Ohne Finger Pfeifen



## deluxe-striker (16. Mai 2004)

hi

ich weiß, es klimmt seltsam, aber kann mir jemand eine anleitung geben, wie man ohne figner laut pfeifen kann?

also nicht das einfach flöten sondern einen kurzen lauten schrillen Pfiff.

Danke

cu


----------



## Leever (16. Mai 2004)

Also ich weis was du meinst und ich kann es auch, aber das ist irgendwie schwer zu erklären. Ich kann die nur soviel sagen, dass die Zunge so liegen muss, dass du nurnoch oben an den Schneidezähnen etwas platzt lässt um die Luft da hinauszudrücken. Probier einfach etwas aus dann wirst du es irgendwann schon hin. Und bloß nicht die Gedult verlieren das dauert verdammt lange bis es richtig klappt.

Hey vieleicht könnte ich ja am Contest teilnehmen und ein Tutorial über "Wie pfeife ich laut ohne Finger" machen 

MfG. Leever


----------



## greengoblin (16. Mai 2004)

Genau!
Mein Vorschlag:
Trillerpfeife kaufen 
oder: scharfes s (wie bei Haß oder Nuß) hervorstoßen, mit zusammengepreßten
Zähnen und breitgezogenem Mund.
Ich merke grade, das sieht etwas seltsam aus, aber der Hund hat schon darauf
gehört... (Also üben wo niemand zuguckt!)
Gruss
GG


----------



## deluxe-striker (16. Mai 2004)

@ Leever: Deine Kurzbeschreibung hört sich gut an, kannst du nicht versuchen sie weiter auszuführen?


----------



## Erpel (16. Mai 2004)

Ich glaub dazu ein Videotutorial, und du hast den Contest in der Tasche ;-)


----------



## zirag (16. Mai 2004)

Ich würd das auch gern können ^^ 
ich übe grad , es wird immer lauter 
aber so richtig krass laut bekomme ich das auch noch nicht hin 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## deluxe-striker (17. Mai 2004)

@ zirag (oder jemand anderes):

kannst du ne Anleitung posten? *g*

cu


----------



## Leever (17. Mai 2004)

Ahh was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ist dass man seine Unterlippe über die unteren Zähne (bei den oberen würde es ja auch doof aussehen) legt. Darüber kommt die Zunge und dann darüber die oberen Zähne.
Zu der Zunge ist noch zu sagen, dass sie vorne zugespitzt istund weiter hinten im Mundraum so liegt, dass sich zwischen Zunge und und der oberen Mundhöhle ein Raum bildet. Und dann muss man noch aufpassen, dass die Luft auch nur wirklich aus der Lücke rauskommt, die zwischen den Schneidezähnen und der Zunge ist. Ich versuche mal ein Bild zu machen.

MfG. Leever


----------



## Leever (17. Mai 2004)

hier ist das Bild !

MfG. Leever


----------



## deluxe-striker (17. Mai 2004)

woher hast du das Bild?


----------



## Leever (17. Mai 2004)

ich hab bei google-Bildersuche nach "Mundhöhle" geggogelt und dann das Bild etwas umgezeichnet. Wahrschinlich habe ich damit ein Copyright verletzt nur damit du jetzt sehen kannst wie ich es meine. 

MfG. Leever


----------



## ronin (17. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Leever _
> *Wahrschinlich habe ich damit ein Copyright verletzt nur damit du jetzt sehen kannst wie ich es meine.
> 
> MfG. Leever *



gibst mir bitte deine Daten? Dann verklag ich dich auf 23487264736572635072634 Euro! *g* Danke!


----------



## Leever (17. Mai 2004)

Eine alternative Methode diese Art des Pfeifens zu erlernen, ist sich einfach einen Hund zuzulegen. Da hast du denn beim Gassigehen genügend Zeit und Gründe es zu lernen. Das Problem bei dieser Methode ist nur, dass du nach erlernen des Pfeifens so ein treudoofes Tier an deiner Seite hast, dass dich eine Menge Zeit kosten wird. Aber natürlich gibt es für das Problem auch eine Lösung, "KINDER", die kosten zwar auch eine Menge Zeit und Nerven aber wozu gibt es denn OMA und OPA (die sind immer bereit auf die kleinen Scheihälse aufzupassen) .

Wenn du bereit bist diesen geringen Preis für die hohen Künste ders "Laut Pfeifens ohne Finger" zu zahlen, dann wirst du sicher keine Probleme bekommen.

  in diesem Sinne gute Nacht.

MfG. Leever


----------



## deluxe-striker (18. Mai 2004)

mal abgesehen davon dass man Pfeifen auch noch auf andere anwenden kann außer auf Hunde (ich denke ihr wißt was ich meine)


----------



## Little-Lilly (19. Mai 2004)

Der arme Hund *gg*. Ich habe auch einen und wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich pfeiffen übe, der rennt los und ich pfeiff und er steht wieder Gewehr bei Fuss...  Der muss dich doch auch irgendwann echt verar***t vorkommen.


----------



## deluxe-striker (19. Mai 2004)

back to topic?!


----------



## snow-master (24. Mai 2004)

Also ich kanns, sowas kommt  instinktiv aber die Beschreibung is das beste was ich bis jetzt gehört und gelesen hab ^^


----------



## deluxe-striker (26. Mai 2004)

ja, so langsam glaube ich auch die richtige Richtung gefunden zu haben...

Mit Hilfe der obigen Beschreibung versteht sich


----------



## aNero (27. Mai 2004)

also mir würde schon reichen wen ich mit fingern so pfeifen könnte -__-''


----------



## greengoblin (28. Mai 2004)

Also, wenn Ihr grade am üben seid, könnt ihr dies
auch mal versuchen:
 Zunge längs rollen (wie eine Zigarre die man normal
im Mund hat) kann fast jeder!
 Zunge aber quer rollen (Zungenspitze hoch, nach hinten
zur Zungenmitte gebogen) können nur wenige - ich auch nicht.
Es soll genetisch bedingt sein.
Gruss
GG


----------



## huazin (13. Juni 2004)

Moin
Ich war auch auf der Suche nach einer Anleitung zum Pfeifen, dabei bin ich auf dieses Forum gestossen, welches mir sehr gut gefällt.
Ich kann zwar so pfeifen wie beschrieben aber nicht laut sobald ich mehr gas gebe ist der Ton weg vielleicht kann mir einer von euch einen tipp geben wie das richtig geht?


----------



## greengoblin (14. Juni 2004)

Hi,
das mußt Du üben. Können huazins (Punk-Felsenhühner) das nicht
von Natur aus? 
Gruss
GG
Lies HIER , was das für ein komischer Vogel ist.


----------



## Leever (14. Juni 2004)

Du darfst die Luft auch nicht zu doll rauspressen, weil du dabei deine Zunge etc. anspennst. So kommt mir das jedenfalls vor. Am besten geht am Anfang  wenn du nur einen kurzen kräftigen Luftstoß rauspresst.

MfG. Leever


----------



## huazin (14. Juni 2004)

Ich weiss was das für ein geiler Vogel ist ich find der sieht geil aus dieses Stinktier mit Flügeln.


----------



## lorl (10. August 2004)

*Schaffe es einfach nicht!*

Also das mit dem Pfeifen ohne Finger, geht bei mir überhaupt nich und mit Finger hab ich mal 2 sec lang einen Pfiff rausbekommen aber danach nie wieder!
Kann mit bitte jemand ne Anleitung zum Pfeifen mit Fingern schicken?


----------



## deluxe-striker (10. August 2004)

hey, cool das nach so langer Zeit jemand antwortet...
ich weiß es aber leider immer noch nicht, d.h. einen kleinen Pfiff bekomm ich raus, aber mehr leider nicht


----------



## sT4n (5. Oktober 2004)

Ja ich bekomm auch nur so ein quitschen raus is zwar relativ laut, aaber das is halt ziemlich hoch ... wie bekommt man einen ton raus, der sich so anhört als ob man mit fingern pfeift?

1) Mund soweit wie moeglich oeffnen (dir Zunge geht dabei automatisch nach unten)
2) Zunge ein wenig nach hinten rollen und links und rechts oben gegen die Eckzaehne legen
3) Die Oberlippe nach unten ziehen so dass sie die Zunge beruehrt, dabei geht der Unterkiefer automatisch nach vorne
3) Die Zunge noch weiter nach hinten rollen (an den Eckzaehnen bleiben !)
4) Den Unterkiefer nach oben schieben und den Zwischenraum zwischen Ober- und Unterlippe verkleinern
5) Dabei Luft durch den Mund blasen
6) Nun sollte ein leises sich aenderndes zischendes Geraeusch zu hoeren sein (hoeheres und tieferes Zischen abhaengig vom Abstand des Unterkiefers vom Oberkiefer)
7) Solange probieren bis das Zischen zu hoeren ist (Kann man im stillen Kaemmerlein ueben, ist nicht laut!)
8) Dann einfach tief Luft holen und kraeftig Luft durch den Mund druecken und den Unterkiefer bewegen
9) Das typische 'iuit' Pfeiffen ist zu hoeren.

Ist nicht von mir ... hab ich in einem Forum gefunden


----------



## cheating_phil (13. Oktober 2004)

hi,

kannst du's mittlerweile, deluxe? 

war gestern beim Eishockey Spiel und hinter mir war ein Mann, der konnte richtig geil laut und klar pfeifen ohne finger.
Deswegen habe ich in google gleich heute nach "laut pfeifen ohne finger" gesucht und bin gleich auf dieses topic gestoßen.

Mit den Fingern kann ich auch laut pfeifen aber ohne ist noch cooler und praktischer.

Ich werde jetzt auch versuchen das zu lernen.

Pfeifen mit den Fingern habe ich übrigens innerhalb von ein paar Tagen gelernt, irgendwann ging es plötzlich perfekt.


Gruß,
phil


----------



## sT4n (14. Oktober 2004)

Boa ich bekomm den scheiss net hin ey -.- ... kann mir jemand nicht NOCH mehr tips geben?


----------



## fortu (28. Oktober 2004)

mir bitte auch :/


----------



## funnytommy (6. November 2004)

Also ich hab jetzt mal geübt und irgendwie klappts nicht so recht, ich fang irgendwie an, wärend ich die Luft rausblase, zu spucken! *ecklig*


----------



## JojoS (6. November 2004)

Bei mir wirds auch nichts. Ich spucke dabei immer nur den Monitor an.


----------

